
RIAA CEO: Piracy Notices Are Costly and Increasingly Pointless - walterbell
http://infojustice.org/archives/29685
======
georgeott
15 years later, the RIAA finally realizes this...

How about you build a platform that let's us purchase the music we want?

~~~
InclinedPlane
That largely exists now.

~~~
georgeott
Correct. But none of the most popular sales channels were created by the
record industry. (iTunes, Spotify, etc)

~~~
InclinedPlane
Indeed, and for the most part they were dragged to it kicking and screaming,
as it were.

------
zeruch
I worked in anti-piracy for half a decade...this is more or less probably due
to diminishing funds for DMCA factories (which the RIAA contracts) and their
overall lack of coherent success on the prosecuting of half the globe for
downloading porn and pop albums.

------
mtgx
Who kidnapped RIAA's CEO and what have they done to him?

~~~
Malician
He's not advocating for less anti-piracy, he's demanding more aggressive laws
than the DMCA. He believes the law should make it easy for him to shut this
activity down regardless of whether it is actually feasible without gross
interference with other rights.

